# مشكلة كبيرة ويجب ان نجد لها حل



## eng_ahmed_moh (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشكلة هى المشاركات الغير مفيدة *(تم اثارة الموضوع فى المنتدى العام من قبل واعرضه فى القسم لأهميتة)

الموضوع دة فعلا مهم فالجميع يحاول الزيادة من مشاركاتة للاسف لان هذه هى سياسه المنتدى فى اعطاء الالقاب 
وعندى حل لهذه المشكلة وهو
كل فترة زمنية معينة يتم حذف المجاملات من المواضيع ويترك المشاركات الهدافة فقط وذلك لحل المشكلة الخطيرة الكامنة فى عدد الصفحات المتزايد فى المواضيع وذلك دون اى افادة بل كل ما تجدة هو
مشكور , و مبهور ,و مسرور , ومعزور ..................!
واخير اقول لا مانع من المجاملات والسعى الى زيادة عدد المشاركات 
ولاكن ايضا لا مانع من حذفها بعد فترة اذا كانت غير مفيدة
ويندرج تحت ذلك ايضا المواضيع الغير مهم يتم حذفها بعد فترة وذلك يتطلب التنسيق بين الشرفين والاعضاء او اعطاء صلاحيات للاعضاء تمكنهم من حذف المشاركات والموضيع الخاصة بهم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

انا معاك انها حاجة مش كويسة المشاركات اللى ملهاش لازمة دى

بس برضة لما حد بيحط موضوع و يشوف ان فية زوار كتير و محدش شكرة على الموضوع بيضايق

مثلا معظم مشاركاتى انا هتلاقيها(بارك الله فيك) لانى بشوف الموضوع و بستفاد منة و من ثم لازم اشكر واضع او صاحب او اللى نقل الموضوع

و مش بهتم نهائيا باللقب لان ملهوش لازمة ولا هيزيدنى مكانة ولا نفوذ ولا مال مثلا..

ارجو انك تكون فهمت قصدى


----------



## Amira 22 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اوافق الراي من جهة .....لكن كلمة الشكر لابد منها لان فعلا جهود يشهد لها في المنتدي


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يا بشمهندسين انا لست معارضا لكتابة المجاملات 
بل اقول انها مشكلة ولها عندى حلا وهو

لا مانع من المجاملات والسعى الى زيادة عدد المشاركات 
ولاكن ايضا لا مانع من حذفها بعد فترة اذا كانت غير مفيدة


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (9 ديسمبر 2008)

او حلا اخر وهو

اعطاء صلاحيات للاعضاء تمكنهم من حذف المشاركات والموضيع الخاصة بهم
وبذلك يمكن لكل عضو ان يتحكم فى مشاركاتة كاملا ويكون لة الحق ان يحذفها او يتركها

ومن وجهة الحرية انا اشجع هذا الحل


----------



## محمد حمزه (9 ديسمبر 2008)

معك حق .... ومعهم حق أيضا
أعلمك أن الإدارة تناقش الموضوع منذ فترة للوصول للحل الأنسب ....

ولكني أود أن أرى مقترحاتكم أيضا لعلها تساعدنا في الوصول لأمثل الحلول إن شاء الله

شكرا جزيلا لتعاونكم وحرصكم الدائم على تحقيق الفائدة المرجوة من الملتقى للجميع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> ولاكن ايضا لا مانع من حذفها بعد فترة اذا كانت غير مفيدة


 
اااة

انا فهمتك
فكرة كويسة جدااا فعلا و بكدة هيبقى الموضوع مفهوش غير الردود او التعليقات المفيدة عن الموضوع المطروح و اللى هتفيد اى حد يقرأ الموضوع بعد كدة
فعلا حل رائع و يا ريت الادارة تناقشة

و جزاك الله خيرا على الرأى دة


----------



## abbas qassim (29 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز رايكم صحيح جدا ولكن هي لابد منها على الاقل لغرض شكر الشخص الذي بذل جهد في ايصال المعلومة


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم



اراس الكردي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بداية لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم على حرصك على المنتدى وسعيك لتطويره واهتمامك بحصول اعضائه على المعلومة
> بسهولة ويسر
> ...


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم 
قدمه الشكوى فى المكان المخصص لها واتمنى ان تجد الاهتمام الازم


----------



## hussam yusuf (29 يناير 2010)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
انا لا ارى اى حرج او مانع من شكر صاحب الموضوع بل على العكس اعتقد ان هذا يزيد من حماسه ونشاطه فى المنتدى اما بخصوص الالقاب التى تعطى حسب عدد المشاركات فأنا لا ارى انها ميزه لصاحبها او انتقاص من لا يحملها

هذا رأيي أراه صواب يحتمل الخطأ


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (30 يناير 2010)

hussam yusuf قال:


> من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> انا لا ارى اى حرج او مانع من شكر صاحب الموضوع بل على العكس اعتقد ان هذا يزيد من حماسه ونشاطه فى المنتدى اما بخصوص الالقاب التى تعطى حسب عدد المشاركات فأنا لا ارى انها ميزه لصاحبها او انتقاص من لا يحملها
> 
> هذا رأيي أراه صواب يحتمل الخطأ




يا بشمهندسين انا لست معارضا لكتابة المجاملات 
بل اقول انها مشكلة ولها عندى حلا وهو

لا مانع من المجاملات والسعى الى زيادة عدد المشاركات 
ولاكن ايضا لا مانع من حذفها بعد فترة اذا كانت غير مفيدة

او حلا اخر وهو

اعطاء صلاحيات للاعضاء تمكنهم من حذف المشاركات والموضيع الخاصة بهم
وبذلك يمكن لكل عضو ان يتحكم فى مشاركاتة كاملا ويكون لة الحق ان يحذفها او يتركها

ومن وجهة الحرية انا اشجع هذا الحل


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (30 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الزميل / م . أيمن حسن
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أضم صوتي للزميل المهندس أيمن حسن
أحيانا تضطر للمجاملة لزميل يشكرك وهذا من أدبيات ديننا الحنيف ، ويكون دافغا للزميل لاعطاء المزيد من المواضيع التي تفيدنا جميعا
فأين المشكلة ؟!
لك تحياتي وتقديري العميقين


----------



## madona 111 (30 يناير 2010)

الشكر واجب هنا لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لانني ان كتبت موضوع اتشوق لارى هل لاقى الاستحسان ام لا
انه تقييم للموضوع
شكرا​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يناير 2010)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الزميل / م . أيمن حسن
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا أضم صوتي للزميل المهندس أيمن حسن


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
شكرا يا باشمهندس احمد


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (5 فبراير 2010)

فعلا في بعض الاحيان نظطر لتصفح صفحات كثيرة داخل نفس المشاركة لمعرفة هل هنالك ردود مفيدة تخص المشاركة ويمكن الاستفادة منها ولكن بسبب المشاركات الخاصة بالشكر والمديح نضظر لااستعراض عدد كبير من الصفحات ولكن من جهة اخرى فهذا حق لكل مشترك في هذا المنتدى ان يعطي راية ولو كانت فقط كلمة شكر وحذف هذه المشاركات اكيد سيؤدي الى انزعاج صاحب المشاركة حتى ولو كانت نشاركة شكر فقط

لذا اتمنى ابقاء الامر على ماهو علية منعا من حصول اشكالات مع الاعضاء كون الاعضاء متفاوتون في المستويات فمنهم من لايملك القدرة على المشاركة والتفاعل مع الموضوع بغير الشكر والمديح كوننا كمهندسين نتفاوت في الخبرة من شخص لااخر

وشكرا للجميع


----------

